# Perks add up for the Obamas



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Obamas reap windfall in diplomatic gifts

WASHINGTON (AP) - Foreign leaders showered President Barack Obama and his family with hundreds of thousands of dollars in art, jewelry, rare books and other presents during their first year in the White House.

*Saudi Arabia's king was the most generous gift-giver*, according to documents released by the State Department on Tuesday. Saudi King Abdullah gave Obama, his wife and daughters nearly $190,000 in luxury baubles in 2009, including the single most valuable gift reported to have been given to U.S. officials that year: a ruby and diamond jewelry set, including earrings, a ring, a bracelet and necklace, for the first lady worth $132,000.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I'll bet some of that swag fell of the back of the truck, but the stuff that actually made it to the archives should be auctioned off to pay the debts he's rung up. I'm sure his Hollyweird supporters would pay more than double their worth, especially the ones who are "sex addicts" looking for a pic of Queen Elizabeth hahahaha.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Ok, so cops are not supposed to take a free coffee or a hot meal but this clown gets gifts that are worth triple our salaries.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

He takes those yet returns the bust of Churchill to England.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

jettsixx said:


> He takes those yet returns the bust of Churchill to England.


Well, what the fuck do you think? Why would he want a bust of a fat, short, cigar smoking white guy, anyway?


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

263FPD said:


> Well, what the fuck do you think? Why would he want a bust of a fat, short, cigar smoking white guy, anyway?


Well he kept spraining his unit, so he had to replace it with this


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

White Blue-eyed devil will get you every time.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

This guy makes me sick.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

TRPDiesel said:


>


Where have I seen that pic.....oh ya


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

jettsixx said:


> Where have I seen that pic.....oh ya


It's uncanny.


----------

